# Been debating this



## Kelly (May 27, 2014)

With my TRT I've been using good quality Watson cyp.  I've wanted to up my cyp, but there is only so much to go around. Hopefully, and if I never see it I won't be surprised, I have some cyp coming from Andromed labs. I'm wondering if I get it, would it be smart to stack the two together?  What I mean is, I know I'm getting good stuff from Watson, but what ever amount I decide to throw in the pin with their stuff would supplement the good gear.  All that I've read, I may or may not be making a mistake with them....like I said, I'm not going to be loosing any sleep if I never see it.  I will be doing blood work, but it may be more challenging to tell if their stuff is good.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 27, 2014)

You want to up the cyp? you mean you want to up the testosterone, c'mon bro


And let me get this straight (I've been getting confused a lot lately) you bought more test or something else? And you don't know if you want to use it? You either do or you don't.. And What do you mean by "making a mistake with them"


----------



## JAXNY (May 27, 2014)

I think he is looking for a confirmation on the lab. 
Why would it be challenging to tell? Makes no sense. Either you'll notice a difference or you won't. One way or the other you'll be able to tell if it's good or bad.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (May 27, 2014)

There are VERY few UG labs that make anything that can come close to pharma grade gear. That being said Im on Pfizer cyp for trt myself. 

If you want to up the test then do it, blast for a while and then come back down to a little above your trt dose. That 200mgs e14days is bullshit and will drop your levels below your start point towards the 2 week mark. I go e5d or so and try to keep the levels steady. 

This isnt a source board or a source check board, but I am sure if you hang around here and do a little more research on your own you will learn a whole hell of a lot about what you are thinking about doing.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 27, 2014)

Add it 
Run a few weeks
Get bloods done....only way to tell. Good luck


----------



## Patriot1405 (May 27, 2014)

I've been on prescribed TRT for awhile. Where I live I must return for a new script every ten weeks. Your blood work will show the elevated test, at which point he will lower your dose and that's not what you want. Definitely don't take more cyp or enanthate. Use test ace or test PP while you continue your prescribed dosage of cypionate. End the blast at the end of eight weeks, by week ten your levels should be back to normal. This is the protocol I use and have never been questioned.


----------



## Kelly (May 27, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> You want to up the cyp? you mean you want to up the testosterone, c'mon bro
> 
> 
> And let me get this straight (I've been getting confused a lot lately) you bought more test or something else? And you don't know if you want to use it? You either do or you don't.. And What do you mean by "making a mistake with them"



First off, what the hell makes a difference if I say cyp or testosterone?  Same shit isn't it bro!

Second, I think you have been confused lately...read closer..no where did I say didn't want to add more....I simply stated that I HOPE what I have coming shows up. I Am adding more if everything falls into place. 

Third, what I mean by " making a mistake with them" good or bad quality, or if it even shows up, I'll  deal with it.

Also I wasn't asking for a source check.  It's already ordered! Kind of stupid to be asking for a source check after the fact isn't it??
I've done my own checking.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 27, 2014)

Yes lol same thing, just busting balls. Only one way to find out if it's good - pin that shit


----------



## DF (May 27, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a good blast.  Just make sure you don't fuk up your trt.  If your doc decides to do blood work while you are on a blast you are screwed brother.


----------



## Kelly (May 27, 2014)

DF said:


> Nothing wrong with a good blast.  Just make sure you don't fuk up your trt.  If your doc decides to do blood work while you are on a blast you are screwed brother.



I know what you're saying, thanks....that's why I was inquiring in a past thread about time frame between pins and keeping test results low enough to keep the Dr. happy.  I kind of hate to down size my dosage prior to blood work, but gotta do what you gotta do....


----------

